# Connecting USB flash drive to audio receiver



## Techcompuser

Is there a way you can connect a USB music stick flash drive to an audio receiver that has no USB input? My audio receiver has RCA stereo inputs but no USB input.


----------



## JMPC

Not without something like a media player or something similar. There's no converter for going from USB to RCA cables. What are you trying to do?


----------



## Techcompuser

I want to play a USB flash drive stick that has music on it on my audio receiver. What type of media player has a USB output on it where I could insert the USB flash drive stick in the media player and that would allow me to connect the RCA audio outputs from the audio receiver to the RCA audio inputs of the audio receiver?


----------



## JimE

Connectivity isn't the issue. The device (ie: Receiver) has to support media playback for a USB device. None do that I've aware. They all expect an audio input (analog or digital), not a data input.

So you need a device that can read the USB device and provide an audio output. Or a media player as noted above. You would then simply connect using an analog cable. 3.5mm stereo (in the player output/headphone port) to RCA (RCA stereo input of the Receiver) cable.

Or in the case of iPods and a few other devices, there are docking stations for the same purpose.


----------

